# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الابتهالات والتضرع إلى الله من خلال الشعر الفصيح

## أبوحسناء خطاب

أرجو التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع المفيد بإذن الله تعالى
وأستفتح بهذا البيت الرائع ، قال بعضهم :
        لطف اللطيف بخلقه لا يختفي = = = بجميله نكفي الهموم فنكتفي
هو حسبنا كم حادث ضقنا به = = = ذرعا ففرج كربه اللطف الخفي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

تريد مثل هذا:
 وكم للَّه من لُطفٍ خفيِّ  * * *  يَدِقُّ خَفَاهُ عَنْ فَهْمِ الذَّكِيِّ
وَكَمْ يُسْرٍ أَتَى مِنْ بَعْدِ عُسْرٍ  * * *  فَفَرَّجَ كُرْبَةَ القَلْبِ الشَّجِيِّ
وكم أمرٍ تساءُ بهِ صباحًا  * * *  وَتَأْتِيكَ المَسَرَّةُ بالعَشِيِّ
إذا ضاقت بكَ الأحْوال يومًا  * * *  فَثِقْ بالواحِدِ الفَرْدِ العَلِيِّ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وكم أمرٍ تساءُ بهِ صباحًا  * * *  وَتَأْتِيكَ المَسَرَّةُ بالعَشِيِّ


أو : فتَعْقُبُهُ

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

نعم أنتظر مثل هذه الأبيات لنستفيد أكثر . وجزاكم الله خيرا . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

يا لطيف الصنع يا من كلما = = = دهم الأمر جلا ما دهما 
         ياغياث المستغيثين ويـــــــا = = = ماضي الحكم إذا ما حكما 
         نفس الأمر علينا ســرعة    = = = إنما الأمر علينا عظما 
         واستجب منا دعانا كــرما    = = = يا كريما أنت رب الكرما 
         وسالنا اللف منك عاجــلا    = = =  يا حليما أنت رب الحلما

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

> يا لطيف الصنع يا من كلما = = = دهم الأمر جلا ما دهما 
>          ياغياث المستغيثين ويـــــــا = = = ماضي الحكم إذا ما حكما 
>          نفس الأمر علينا ســرعة    = = = إنما الأمر علينا عظما 
>          واستجب منا دعانا كــرما    = = = يا كريما أنت رب الكرما 
>          وسالنا اللف منك عاجــلا    = = =  يا حليما أنت رب الحلما


التصحيح 
وسألنا اللطف منك عاجلا

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

*مثل وقوفك يوم الحشر عريانا * *= = =**  مستعطفاً قلق الأحشاء حيرانا*
*النار تزفر من غيظ ومن حنق* *= = =**  على العصاة وتلقى الرب غضبانا*
*اقرأ كتابك يا عبدي على مهل * *= = =  * *وانظر إليه ترى هل كان ما كانا*
*لما قرأت كتاباً لا يغادر لي * *= = =  * *حرفاً وما كان في سر وإعلاناً*
*قال الجليل خذوه يا ملائكتي * *= = = * *مروا بعبدي إلى النيران عطشانا*
*يا رب** لا تحزنا يوم الحساب ولا * *= = = * *تجعل لنا فينا اليوم سلطانا*

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

حسِّنِ الظَّنَّ بمنْ عـوَّدَك * كلَّ إحسانٍ وقوَّى أوَدَكْ

إنَّ ربًّا كان يكفيك الذي * بالأمسِ سيكفيكَ غدَكْ

----------


## أم هانئ

اللهم لولا أنت ما اهتدينا  ** ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا 
 فأنزلن سكينة علينا  **  و ثبت الأقدام إن لا قينـا 
 إن الأولى قد بغوا علينا  ** إذا أرادوا فتنة أبينـا 



اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة  **  فاغفر للأنصار و المهاجره

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> إنَّ ربًّا كان يكفيك الذي * [كان] بالأمسِ سيكفيكَ غدَكْ


بارك الله فيك.
ذكَّرتني بأبيات رائعة للإمام أبي محمد المالقي - تجدها في بغية الوعاة -:
سهِرتْ أعيُنٌ ونامتْ عُيونُ * * لأمورٍ تكونُ أوْ لا تكونُ
فاطرُدِ الهمَّ ما استطعْتَ عن النَّفْـ * * ـسِ فحمْلانكَ الهمومَ جُنونُ
إنَّ ربًّا كفاكَ بالأمسِ ما كا * * نَ سيكفيك في غدٍ ما يكونُ

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> إنَّ ربًّا كان يكفيك الذي * [كان] بالأمسِ سيكفيكَ غدَكْ


تلك آفة الاعتماد على الحفظ القديم دون مراجعة!
بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرًا على التصحيح.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> حسِّنِ الظَّنَّ بمنْ عـوَّدَك


جاء في (بهجة المجالس) لابن عبد البر: (بمن قد عودك).
لطيفة
قال ابن أبي الدنيا في كتابه (الفرج بعد الشدة): حدثني الحسين بن عبد الرحمن أن وزيرا لملك نفاه الملك لموجدة وجدها عليه، فاغتم لذلك غما شديدا، فبينا هو ذات ليلة في مسير له إذ أنشده رجل كان معه، حيث يقول:
 أحسن الظن برب عودك * حسنا أمس وسـوى أودك
 إن ربا كان يكفيك الذي * كان بالأمس سيكفيك غدك
 قال: فسري عنه، وأمر له بعشرة آلاف درهم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> تلك آفة الاعتماد على الحفظ القديم دون مراجعة!
> بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرًا على التصحيح.


أخي أبا بكرٍ النحوي ...
لم أُرِد التعقيب على إيرادِك البيت بدون كلمة "كان" ناقصًا من جهة العروض فقط...  :Smile: 
إنما أردتُ أنَّ البيت بهذا السياق:
كان يكفيك الذي بالأمس
ناقصٌ أيضًا من جهة النحو؛ لأن كلمة "بالأمس" لا تكفي لتكون صلةً للموصول.
فما رأيكم؟

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أحسن الله إليك.
أما نحو (جاء الذي أمسِ)، فلا إشكال في كونه ممتنعًا، لأن الظرف فيه ناقصٌ غير تامٍّ...
وأما (كان يكفيك الذي بالأمس)، فلا يظهر لي نقصانه.
قال الشاطبي-رحمه الله-: (ومعنى كونه تامًّا أن يستقلَّ في الإخبار عن المعنى المراد بالموصول، كما كان ذلك في قوله: (من عندي)، فإن (عند) تستعمل في الإخبار عن الموصول، كما تقول: (زيد عندي)، فإن قلت: جاءني الذي اليوم أو الذي في اليوم، لم يجز، كما لا يجوز: زيد اليوم ولا زيد في اليوم، ولو قلت: أعجبني الخروج الذي في اليوم، لجاز، لأنك تقول: الخروج في اليوم...) [المقاصد الشافية-(1/476-477)]

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أيُّها المطرودُ عن بابِ الرِّضَـا * كـمْ يـراك اللهُ تلـهو مُعْرِضَا
كمْ إلى كمْ أنتَ في جهلِ الصِّبَا * قد مضى عمرُ الصِّبا وانقرضَا
ثم إذا اللـيلُ دَجَتْ ظلمـتُه * واستلذَّ الجَـفْنُ أنْ يَغْتَمِضَـا
فضعِ الخَدَّ على الأرضِ ونُـحْ * واقرعِ السِّنَّ على ما قد مضَى
الأبيات لأبي بكرٍ غالبِ بنِ عبد الرحمن بنِ عطيةَ المحاربيِّ.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

ولبعض علماء شِنْقِيطَ:
أستودعُ الحافظَ المستودعَ الوالي ** ديني ونفسـي وإخـواني وأموالي
وأسألُ المتعالِـي أن يوفقـني ** وأن يسـدد أفعـالـي وأقوالـي
أنا الضعيف فذاك الضعف يرحمه **ربي القوي فكان الضعف أقوى لي
ما ذلَّ ما ذلَّ من بالله عز وكـم ** ذلَّ العزيـزُ بأعمـامٍ وأخـوالِ
وكم رأيـنا ذليلا بعد عِـزَّتِه ** من عـزُّه بالمـوالي أو بالامـوالِ
متى تفزْ بموالاةِ الإلـهِ يـدي ** فعـادِ يا أيها المخلوقُ أو والـي

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ثم إذا اللـيلُ دَجَتْ ظلمـتُه * واستلذَّ الجَـفْنُ أنْ يَغْتَمِضَـا


في نفح الطيب: قم إذا الليل...، وبه يستقيم الوزن.

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

نادى المحِبُّ بليلهِ ربَّاه *** أسماؤك الحُسْنى تَلَتْ شَفَتاه
*ويذرِّفُ الدمعاتِ يفجرُها الدُجى *** يا طالَما جادَتْ بها عَيْناه*
*وبَلاؤُه نَحَتَ الردَى بعظامِه *** والهمُّ في لججِ الشقا أشقاه*
*رحمنَ هذا الكونِ أنتَ رحيمُنا *** أنتَ العزيزُ وذلَّ مَنْ عاداه*
*ملكٌ وقدُّوسٌ سلامٌ مؤمنٌ *** ومهيمنٌ يا فوزَ مَنْ أرضاه*
*فاللهُ جبارٌ قويٌ واحدٌ *** متكبـرٌ لَلكبريـاءُ رِدَاه*
*هوَ خالقٌ هوَ بارئٌ ومصورٌ *** واللهُ غفارٌ لِمَنْ لبَّاه*
*واللهُ قهَّارٌ لكلِ مكابرٍ *** فإلهُه ياللَغرورِ هواهُ*
*واللهُ وهابٌ لكلِ عبادِه *** واللهُ رزاق لِمَنْ أَنشاه*
*واللهُ فتَّاحٌ عليمٌ ، علمُهُ *** وَسِعَ الأراضي كلَها وسَمَاه*
*هُوَ خافضٌ هوَ رافعٌ هوَ قابضٌ *** هوَ باسطٌ تَهَبُ الندى كفاه*
*وَهوَ المُذِلُ لِمَنْ يعادي شَرعَهُ *** وَهو المُعِزُّ لكلِ مَنْ والاه*
*نادَيْتُ كنْ لي يا سميعُ فليسَ لي *** إلا البصيرُ تضمُّني عَيْناه*
*وَلجَأْتُ للحَكَمِ اللطيفِ فإنهُ *** عدلٌ خبيرٌ راجياً رَحماه*
*فهوَ الحليمُ ولا عظيمَ سوى الذي *** تَطوي السما لمَّا يشا يُمناه*
*وطلبْتُ إحسانَ الغفورِ فَمَنْ أتى *** بابَ الشكورِ فجودُه يغشاه*
*وهو العليُّ هو الكبيرُ من احتمى *** بحمى الحفيظِ فحفظُه يرعاه*
*وهوَ الحسيبُ هو المقيتُ وربُّنا *** ربٌ جليلٌ جلَّ في عَليْاه*
*وإذا الكريمُ جزى وكان رقيبَنا *** ومجيَبنا فانعَمْ بما أَعْطَاه*
*فاللهُ وهَّابُ العطايا واسعٌ *** وَهوَ الحكيمُ قضاؤُه نرضاه*
*يَدعوكَ عبدُكَ يا ودودُ مسبِّحاً *** رَباً مَجيداً قلبُه يهواه*
*أوَ لستَ أنتَ الباعثَ الحقَ الذي *** يُدْعَى الشهيدَ ارحَمْ فأنتَ مناه*
*وإليك وكَّلَ أمرَهُ اكشِفْ همَّهُ *** نِعمَ الوكيلُ لِمَا تُحِبُّ هَواه*
*أنتَ المتينُ ،وليَّ من قد آمنوا *** مَنْ للضعيفِ إذا الحميدُ قلاه*
*يامُبدئَ الخلقِ المُعيدَ لهم ويا *** مُحصٍ لِمَا يُنشي وما أنشاه*
*الطفْ بِنا مُحيي الوَرَى ومُمِيَتهم *** فالقلبُ لا يَنساكَ يا مَوْلاه*

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

يا ربِّ عبدك قد أتاك وقد أساء وقد هفا
يكفيه منك حياؤه من سوء ما قد أسلفا
حمل الذنوب على الذنوب الموبقات وأسرفا
وقد استجار بذيل عفوك من عقابك ملحفا
يا ربّ فاعف وعافه فلأنت أولى من عفا

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

شكر الله مساعيكم

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

إذا عرضت لي  		في زمانيَ حاجةٌ *** وقد أشكلت فيها عليَّ المقاصدُ
		وقفت بباب الله وقفةَ ضارعٍ *** وقلت: إلهي إنني لك قاصدُ
		ولست تراني واقفاً عند باب مَنْ *** يقول فتاهُ: سيديْ اليومَ راقدُ
تنسب للمكوديّ-رحمه الله-.

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

* يا رب أنت رجائي* *= = =*  *و فيك حسنت ظني * 
* يارب فاغفر ذنوبي* *= = =*  *و عافني و اعف عني* 
* العفو منك إلهي* *= = =* *و الذنب قد جاء مني*
*   و الظن فيك جميل = = = حقق بحقك ظني*

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

*حكي أن رجلاً وفد على هشام بن عبد الملك، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، لقد رأيت في طريقي عجباً.*
*قال: وما هو ؟ قال: بينما أنا أسير بين جبلي طيء ، إذ نظرت فإذا عن يميني أسد كالبغل، وعن يساري ثعبان كالجراب، وهما مقبلان علي. قاصدان نحوي.*
*فرفعت رأسي إلى السماء، وقلت:*
*يا دافع المكروه قد تراهما = =  فنجّني* *يا رب**ّ من أذاهما*
*ومن أذى من كادني سواهما = =  لا تجعلن شلوي من قراهما*
*قال: فقربا مني، حتى وصلا إلي، فتشمماني، حتى لم أشك في الموت، ثم صدرا عني، ونجوت.*

----------

